# Car Insurance/ Driving Licence HELP!!



## irenemcl (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
We have recently moved to Alicante from NZ. We are both dual Irish/NZ citizens and have NZ driving licences. We also have UK licences although not with us as they are the paper versions from about 12 years ago. Our problem is we are trying to buy a car but cannot get insurance with a NZ licence. Does anyone know anything about this??Is it possible to exchange our NZ licences for international ones temporarily and drive on these until we can sort out a spanish licence??Will we get car insurance with an international driving licence. Am trying the insurance companies as well but just checking to see if anyone has had any experience of this

Thanks

Irene


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd forget the NZ ones & find the UKones,even if they are the old paper ones you can still exchange them for Spanish , & that's the best way to go. I've never been asked for licence details when buying insurance , can't really see why they should be interested as they are insuring the vehicle, not the person.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> I'd forget the NZ ones & find the UKones,even if they are the old paper ones you can still exchange them for Spanish , & that's the best way to go. I've never been asked for licence details when buying insurance , can't really see why they should be interested as they are insuring the vehicle, not the person.


Agree on the license - if the paper one is still valid in the EU. I guess DVLA could answer that.

Key question in my experience has always been if the license was issued within the EU or another country.

Xose


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

You're so lucky to have the UK license! Find that piece of paper and exploit it all you can, because it'll be your magic ticket.

If not, you and I are in the same boat. (Source: NZ Embassy in Spain.) Once you have been a Spanish resident for more than six months, you can no longer drive on your NZ licence and MUST get a Spanish one. For those holding a NZ license, this means having to take the Spanish driving test much like a new driver would. Regarding insurance, my OH's company refused to recognize me as one of the drivers of his car because my US license was no longer legal after six months. 

If they don't let you exchange the UK license for a Spanish one, go and talk with a few local driving schools to see if they'll cut you an "experienced driver" deal - less classes, use of their car for the driving test (since it has to be a special _autoescuela_ adapted car for the test, as I understand it.) 

I'll be going back to driving school this year. I've been saving up my euros so that the Spanish will let me drive. Rotten deal, really. 

Good luck!


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

My UK licence is only paper - no photo ID and I've always been able to sue it to get insurance on hire cars with no issues. We are moving out in December and I will need to insure our LHD - and I have a few questions if anyone can help??

1) can you get joint policy? Here the policy is in his name (even though car is registered i my name) and I am a named driver as I also have a company car here
2) Do we need to get photo licences before we come over?
3) Do we have to give up our UK licences and move to Spanish licence at any point in time?

Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks Natalie


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

1. The car is insured not the person(s)
2. Paper ones still seem valid, although photo licences are very useful ID when shopping/any ID is required so I´d get yours swaped to a photo licence
3. You´ll get a variety of answers in forum land (and anyone official you ask), don´t think I´ve ever seen anything that agrees. Some say yes, some say no.. the only thing I would assume though is that a paper licence probably isn´t so acceptable as the new "EU" type licence and that you are supposed to get a medical to comply with Spanish licencing laws


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

As Andy says, except round here the paper ones would never be accepted without an international driving permit even 8 years ago. You can keep your uk licence but as a residnt you will need to have a medical & carry the cert. with you to comply with spanish requirements. EU DRIVING LICENCES IN SPAIN - Medicals

New laws have been recently introduced and these state that if you hold an EU driving licence, you need to hold a medical certificate, the same as a Spanish national. For drivers aged between 18-45, your medical examination is every 10 years. From 45-70 years, every 5 years and for 70 years of age upwards, every two years. If you are caught for ANY driving offence and your medical examination is not current, you will be deemed to NOT HAVE a driving licence.



The medical examination is a very simple procedure and most private medical centres carry them out. Costs vary but an average cost would be 30-40 euros.

In addition ,if you are involved in any accident where there's injuries or death, even if you are parked, it will be deemed to be your fault as you have no licence! 

Before any one brings up the fact that the medical cert. only lasts for 3 months , it doesn't in this case. By having the medical , & carrying the cert. you are complying with the same requirements as renewal of a Spanish licence. You only have to renew the medical in compliance with the age requirements.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> 1. The car is insured not the person(s)
> 2. Paper ones still seem valid, although photo licences are very useful ID when shopping/any ID is required so I´d get yours swaped to a photo licence
> 3. You´ll get a variety of answers in forum land (and anyone official you ask), don´t think I´ve ever seen anything that agrees. Some say yes, some say no.. the only thing I would assume though is that a paper licence probably isn´t so acceptable as the new "EU" type licence and that you are supposed to get a medical to comply with Spanish licencing laws



Thanks Andy - really helpful. Presumably once insured we can both drive it? Is it the same as here fully comp etc...?

How easy is it to get the car insured?

Changing to photo licence is easy enough 

Fot the medical what do I need to do? just go to medical centre and request a medical? What will they do? Please tell me they don't need blood - huge HUGE needle phobia to the extent I had no pain relief at all when I had my children!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Insurance is the same as here, you can have third party (with total loss), fully comp etc. It´s as easy as it is in the UK. It´s not a third world country here, no matter what you might read on the forums/Daily Mail


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ShinyAndy said:


> Insurance is the same as here, you can have third party (with total loss), fully comp etc. It´s as easy as it is in the UK. It´s not a third world country here, no matter what you might read on the forums/Daily Mail


insurance: there is only about 30 euros difference between third party and fully comp. Even less for the difference between named drivers and anyone over 26 yrs old. you should also include breakdown towing in the policy.

PM and I'll give you the name of my broker, who is a native english speaker.

Uk licence: you can change it for a new plastic one, but you will need a UK address, even a "care of" address will do. Not sure about changing it for a spanish one. But get it changed before it expires or you will have to pass a Spanish driving test.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> Insurance is the same as here, you can have third party (with total loss), fully comp etc. It´s as easy as it is in the UK. It´s not a third world country here, no matter what you might read on the forums/Daily Mail


Well I've spent enough time there and we've never had issues with insurance on hire cars with our licences. Just never heard about the medical thing before - not keen on hospitals, but then who is? OH will need his eyes lasered again as it's been 10 years and his vision has really dipped in last 6 months.

Just seems so much to find out/learn and getting closer all the time. Scary stuff but also v exciting and I can't wait to move over


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Stupid question perhaps! I have a full UK licence for car & bike.
I assume the bike will stay on licence in Spain and not have to retake a bike test?
Are they any differences in vehicle type you can and can not drive of that in the UK?
Thinking of getting a bike for just local runs to shops when I get over! (I hope)

Any ballpark figures on cost of Full Comp car insurance or just personal comparison from UK to Spain once people have got over to Spain?
Are there any sites etc that are good to get quotes from like in the UK, i.e. checking multiple insurance companies all in one go?

No claims bonus and protecting it and the policy price if claim is made!
I have this in the UK so in theory my insurance wont go up if some **** without insurance hits me and I need to make a claim on my insurance.
Is this also the same in sunny Spain? I would think so just a matter of what company you use!

I just found searching the Net that if you plan on insuring a car that isn't brand new then it will have to be looked at by a "loss adjuster" before you can cover it! Is this correct?
That could add on some time before you can get it on the road!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Muddy said:


> Stupid question perhaps! I have a full UK licence for car & bike.
> I assume the bike will stay on licence in Spain and not have to retake a bike test?
> Are they any differences in vehicle type you can and can not drive of that in the UK?
> Thinking of getting a bike for just local runs to shops when I get over! (I hope)
> ...




your bike nlicence will be fine. even on your car licence you can drive up to 125 cc bikes here


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

natalieml said:


> Well I've spent enough time there and we've never had issues with insurance on hire cars with our licences. Just never heard about the medical thing before - not keen on hospitals, but then who is? OH will need his eyes lasered again as it's been 10 years and his vision has really dipped in last 6 months.
> 
> Just seems so much to find out/learn and getting closer all the time. Scary stuff but also v exciting and I can't wait to move over


Natalie, you won't have problems as a tourist & hire cars ,but once you are classed as a resident the situation changes.
Round here for the medical it's just blood pressure & can you see the eye chart , 30 €'s & away you go. 

Muddy, further to dunmovin's reply , the protected ncb is harder to find, make sure you take a good photo copy of both sides of the licence that is perfectly readable of even the smallest writing. ( I'd do this even if, or more so,I was dealing with the Dvla! I know some people here with Hgv's who changed but without stating that they wanted to keep the entitlement (( It's a much stricter medical for hgv.) who received them back without the heavy goods entitlement. 
The insurance co's are cracking down on the spaniards who purchase a 2nd hand car with dents, insure fullcomp. then claim to have it repaired. If you buy a new car & it's written off in the 1st 2 years it will be replaced with a new car. After 3 years most brokers will question why you want full comp. 

My friend with bikes reckons the ins. is 3x the cost of the UK. Car ins. ;I find is at least double. Any vehicle that is classed as a car derived van in the UK is nothing but a commercial vehicle here & is insured as such & it's sky high.

I've used this before I changed cars last year to compare .

Seguros de coche | Seguros.es


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanx dunmovin.
So does that mean up to 125 is on L plates etc and car drivers can ride with no bike training?

Thanx Gus.
Yeah would like to find insurance with NCB protected if possible. I was T-boned a few years back and car had to be written off. The 3 peeps in the car said I ran a red and I had no witnesses so had to claim in the end on my cover!

Thanx for advice on making a photocopy, I have an old paper licence with a lot of info on various vehicles you can drive. I was wondering how this could all fit onto the very small new photo licence! Maybe it's all there but I'll be making sure none of the entitlements are removed :eyebrows:
You would think it was a no-brainer that if you didn't state you wanted something removed it would stay! Same as how peeps get opted in when they vote and your medical records being shared I guess unless you opt out.

I can understand why they would crack down if peeps are claiming to have dents fixed lol, but why would they question Full Comp on a car over 3 years, I mean if you're hit by a non insured **** then you have to claim on your own ins and I don't think any 3rd party ins will ever cover that, as in the name 3rd party.

Bit worrying about the costs being so much higher  sounds like having an old thumper of a car like I have and wanting a bike could cost the Earth every year. Another thing to way up on my excel sheet, oh well... :juggle:
Cheers for the helpful info


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info - blood pressure and sight checks are easy and not too time consuming either. Are there special centres we need to go to or can any medical centre carry it out?

I've just contacted a comapny in Spain recommended by the LHD Place in basingstoke about transferring the car over to Spanish plates so I'll see what they can do for me. The car passed it's UK MOT yesterday but I think I will still need to have an ITV to do the transfer?? Have no idea just know whether I do it in Spain or whether someone does it for me while I'm here that it is going to be expensive. Most people seem to think around €900 - €1000 euros to do the transfer so just as well it passed it's MOT! lol

Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

muddy up to 125cc you would have full entitlement. No need for L plates and you can carry a passenger.


----------



## almendros (Aug 14, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> For drivers aged between 18-45, your medical examination is every 10 years. From 45-70 years, every 5 years and for 70 years of age upwards, every two years.


That has just changed and it is now 10 years up to 65 and 5 years thereafter - great improvement!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Car ins. ;I find is at least double.


Sounds like you need to shop around a bit then! My Lotus Elise was about 500€ a year, in the UK it was more like 700UKP. My current Pug 206GTI shed costs 350€ (3rd party with total loss - no point being fully comp in my mind as it´ll be covered in dents within a week anyway) and that´s with a driver on it that´s only passed their test a year ago


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> muddy up to 125cc you would have full entitlement. No need for L plates and you can carry a passenger.


That might go some way to explain why bike insurance is a lot more, wonder what the accident rate is for that group!
Cheers..


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> Sounds like you need to shop around a bit then! My Lotus Elise was about 500€ a year, in the UK it was more like 700UKP. My current Pug 206GTI shed costs 350€ (3rd party with total loss - no point being fully comp in my mind as it´ll be covered in dents within a week anyway) and that´s with a driver on it that´s only passed their test a year ago


I bought a Ford tourneo connect in feb. 2002 , 22 yrs ncb I gave them , 695€'s full comp, I checked every year & never found anyone that as cheaper except linea directa but then the driving age went up to over 30. When I changed to a kia carnival last april the same cover is 498€'s , I found a few a bit cheaper but with less cover. Doesn't really make a lot of sense to me . The ford carried 5 people & could only tow a 750kg trailer making it all up 2,2t where as the kia has a gvw of 2,7 t + it can tow a trailer of 2t, ! 4,7 t all up . Less ins even after an increase in the road tax.
Other thing is I've got no restriction on drivers , it's just any one over 25 even if they passed their test yesterday!

Muddy , one thing I will point out is that most spanish insurers will only accept a proof of ncb if it's less than 1 month old, not up to two years as in the UK. They will even accept a current policy on an existing vehicle as proof !!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Muddy said:


> That might go some way to explain why bike insurance is a lot more, wonder what the accident rate is for that group!
> Cheers..


Don't worry about them it's the micro cars sin -carnet that the, old & people with no licence drive that you want to worry about !!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Other thing is I've got no restriction on drivers , it's just any one over 25 even if they passed their test yesterday!


Anyone can drive mine too but on mine I understand you have to pay an excess/make up the discounted premium if someone other than "normal" had an accident. The "normal" covered drivers are 30 and over and minimum one year licence. You´ve done well to get insurance to cover that, maybe that´s why it´s so expensive? Most that I looked into definitely wouldn´t cover anyone who drove it that didn´t have a years licence


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

That's useful to know Gus Re. NCB proof.
I would have thought Spanish insurers would also check with their UK counterparts like I believe they do in the UK, maybe they don't have access to UK insurance details!



> Don't worry about them it's the micro cars sin -carnet that the, old & people with no licence drive that you want to worry about !!!


Now you got me really worried, maybe I'll just opt for a good old Landrover with an RSJ front and back for bumpers lol :tongue1:

I want an idea of insurance cost, I've found one but the online quote is no good cos it asks for a Spanish address which I don't have yet! I can't see them giving me a quote but I'll phone them and give it a go.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Muddy said:


> That's useful to know Gus Re. NCB proof.
> I would have thought Spanish insurers would also check with their UK counterparts like I believe they do in the UK, maybe they don't have access to UK insurance details!
> 
> 
> ...


the micro cars sin -carnet that the, old & people with no licence drive that you want to worry about 

nah,,,, don't worry about them. They 85% plastic and only have a 49cc engine and they tend to disintegrate on impact with a sparrow:ranger:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> the micro cars sin -carnet that the, old & people with no licence drive that you want to worry about
> 
> nah,,,, don't worry about them. They 85% plastic and only have a 49cc engine and they tend to disintegrate on impact with a sparrow:ranger:


Yea, your right there. There's one in a small garage near me that has been burnt out , I keep meaning to take a photo , it's only got a 12mm tube chassis !!! I've seen better built go-karts !


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

LoL 12mm chassis, that actually is a go-kart isn't it 

Well I called Spain today and spoke to a insurance broker.
Done an online form prior to calling them, that was a secure web page (always a good idea!) http(s)! It works out more than I'm paying in the UK but I am paying extra for NCB life time of policy in UK. Trouble with that offering you never know it works unless you keep braking your pride and joy..

Anyway taking that extra out of the equation it's almost double the same as I'm paying in UK, 83% more to be exact 
This is full comp but I don't really want to risk 3rd party, I just might get hit by one of them uninsured plastic go-karts :eyebrows:
The excess is a bit high 400 euros, well it's high for an old car I think!
Paying almost double doesn't give me that quote me happy feeling! Must try harder I guess..


----------

